# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Kosova'da sırp zulmü

## ceydaaa

06_1.jpgYirminci yüzyilin en büyük insanlik draminin yasandigi Kosovada yürekleri parçalayan vahset her geçen gün katlanarak büyüyor. Vahsice katledilen bebelere, kadinlara, yaslilara her gün onlarcasi ekleniyor... 
Sirp vahsetinden kaçmaya çalisan bir milyon Kosovalinin olaganüstü sartlarda hayatta kalabilme mücadelesi, akil almaz iskenceler, her biri bir tarafa dagilmis ailelerin yasadiklari dram, akan gözyaslari televizyon ekranlarina ve gazete sayfalarina yansidikça yürekler daglaniyor adeta... Silâh zoruyla yerlerinden yurtlarindan edilen, anne kucaginda çiglik çiglik aglasan bebelerin içler acisi durumlari, ayakta durmaya mecali olmayan yasli insanlarin yüzlerce kilometre yürümek zorunda birakilmalari... Tarihin en büyük soykirimina maruz kalan binlerce Kosovalinin dramini anlatmaya kelimeler yetersiz kaliyor... Bosna vahseti yeniden yasaniyor adeta...
Her geçen gün katlanarak büyüyen bu soykirimi durdurabilmek maksadiyla NATO tarafindan baslatilan müdahale binlerce Kosovalinin yasadigi drami sona erdirebilmis degil. Aksine uluslararasi Kararli Güç operasyonunun sadece hava harekatiyla sinirli kalmasi drami daha da vahimlestirmis gözüküyor...
Yirminci yüzyilin bu büyük insanlik draminda son bir ayda meydana gelen gelismelere deginmeden önce Kosova krizinin mahiyetini ana hatlariyla hatirlamaya çalisalim.

Yüzde 95ini Arnavutlarin olusturdugu 2,5 milyon civarinda nüfusa sahip Kosova, eski Yugoslavyanin yeniden sekillendirildigi 1974 senesinde Sirbistan Cumhuriyeti içinde özerk bir bölge ilân edilmisti. Kosova bu statüsünü 1989 senesine kadar sürdürdü. Sirbistan yönetiminin basina gelen asiri milliyetçi Slobodan Miloseviçin Kosovanin özerkligini lagveden karari almasi Kosova Arnavutlari için acilarla dolu bir sürecin baslamasi anlamina geliyordu. 1990 yilinda Yugoslavya Federal Ordusu, Kosovada tam hakimiyetin tesisi için bölgeye birlikler göndermeye basladi. Ardindan da Sirbistan parlamentosu Kosova Hükümetini feshettigini açikladi. Fakat Kosovali Arnavutlar, Sirplarin bu karari karsisinda pes etmediler. 1991 yilinda Kosovali Arnavutlar bölgede ayri bir cumhuriyet kurduklarini ilân ettiler. Kendilerini ilk ve tek taniyan ülke komsulari Arnavutluk olmustu. 1992 senesinde de ilimli politikalariyla öne çikan Ibrahim Rugova bölgenin ilk cumhurbaskani seçildi. Sirp zulmünün ayyuka çiktigi yillarin ardindan, Sirplarin zulmüne karsi koymak ve tam bagimsizlik için silâhli mücadelenin kaçinilmaz oldugunu savunan genç Arnavutlar, Kosova Kurtulus Ordusunu (UCK) kurdular.


Ilk eylemlerini de 1996 yilinda Sirplara ait karakollara karsi gerçeklestirdiler. 1998 yillarina gelindiginde Sirp polisinin Arnavut halk üzerine estirdigi terör had safhaya ulasti. Sirp polisi tarafindan öldürülen Arnavutlarin sayisi yüzlerle ifade edilmeye, etnik soykirim her vechesiyle kendini göstermeye baslamisti. 1999 yilinin Ocak ayinda Sirplarin gerçeklestirdigi Racak katliami Kosovadaki sorunun ciddiyetini ortaya çikarmasi açisindan önemliydi. Racakta onlarca Arnavutun katledilmesi soruna çözüm bulunabilmesi yönündeki çabalara hiz kazandirdi. Uzun çabalar sonunda Sirp tarafi Kosova yönetimi ile 6-17 Subat tarihleri arasinda Fransanin Rambouillet kentinde bir araya gelmeye razi edilebildi. Görüsmelerin birinci turundan bir sonuç çikmadi. Ikinci tur görüsmeler ise 18 Martta yapildi. Kosovali Arnavut halkinin temsilcileri Pariste yeniden baslatilan baris müzakerelerinde üç yillik geçici özerk yönetim anlasmasi ve bu anlasmanin 28 bin mevcutlu NATO baris gücü tarafindan teminat altina alinmasini öngören anlasmayi imzaladi. Sirp heyeti, anlasmayi imzalamaya yanasmayinca müzakereler tikandi. Dayton Baris Anlasmasinin mimari ABDli diplomat Richard Holbrookeun, Miloseviçi ikna turlari da netice vermeyince NATOnun hava harekati, Genel Sekreter Javier Solananin verdigi emirle baslamis oldu.


NATOnun Kararli Güç Harekatinin hedefi Sirplarin gerçeklestirdigi etnik temizlige son vermekti. Fakat bu operasyonun sadece hava harekati ile sinirli tutulmasi Sirp katliaminin daha da artmasina zemin hazirladi. NATO, füzelerle ve hava saldirilariyla Sirbistanin stratejik öneme sahip bölgelerini bombalarken Sirp askerleri de uzmanlik alanlari olan soykirim isini devreye soktular. Tüm Kosovayi yakip yiktilar. Bölgeyi tüm Arnavutlardan temizlemek istercesine yasli, çocuk demeden yüzlerce Arnavutu katleden Sirp askerleri yüzbinlercesini de Kosovayi terk etmeye zorladi. Ölümle yüz yüze gelince vatanlarini terk etmek zorunda kalan yüz binlerce Kosovali, sahip olduklari her seyi geride birakip paramparça olmus bir halde kendilerini sinir disina atti. Arnavutluk, Karadag ve Makedonya gibi civar ülkelere kaçmayi basarabilen binlerce Kosovali buralarda hiçte saglikli olmayan bir ortamda hayatta kalabilme mücadelesinin içersine girdiler. Makedonya sinirinda günlerce aç, susuz, yagmur altinda uyumak zorunda kalan, perisan haldeki Arnavutlarin bir kismi buralardan basta Türkiye olmak üzere çesitli ülkelere gönderildiler. Binlercesi ise bu sefaleti yasamaya mahkum edildi... NATO yetkililerine göre yerlerinden yurtlarindan edilen Arnavutlarin sayisi bir milyona ulasmis gözüküyor. 


Bu arada gerek Kosovadan kaçanlarla yapilan görüsmeler gerekse uluslararasi örgütlerin çalismalari Sirplarin Kosovada uyguladigi vahsetin boyutlarini da ortaya çikarmaya basladi. Varilan sonuçlar Sirp vahsetinin boyutlarinin tahmin edilenden daha büyük oldugunu gösteriyor. Ingilterenin önde gelen gazetelerinden The Independentin haberine göre, Kosovada toplu katliam ve tecavüz vakalari, Bosna Hersekte yasanilandan çok daha büyük boyutlarda. Savas Suçlari Mahkemesinin bulundugu Laheydeki arastirmacilara göre ise Kosovada en az 45 toplu mezar bölgesi bulunuyor. 
Öte yandan Sirp vahsetine sahit olan Kosovalilarin anlattiklarindan basina yansiyanlari tüyler ürpertici nitelikte. Sirp komsulari tarafindan annesinin, üç kiz kardesinin, kuzenlerinin ve amcasinin katledilmesine sahit olan on yasindaki Drenin Guardian gazetesi muhabirine Sirplarin vahsetine dair anlattiklari iste bu nitelikte. Elinden yarali Dren anlatiyor;


Yere uzanmistik. Saat sabahin biriydi. Kurtlar gibi uluyarak evin içine girdiler. Orada yasayan Sirplardi. Onlari taniyorduk çünkü suratlarina maske takmamislardi. Bizden üst kata çikmamizi istediler.Üst kata çiktigimizda, bizi UÇK üyesi olmakla suçladilar. Odadaki dolabi atese verdiler. Sonra aramizdaki küçük bir kizi vurdular. Daha 13ündeydi. Ve ardindan herkesi teker teker vurmaya basladilar. Sonra beni de vurdular. Yere düstüm ama ölmedim. Ölü numarasi yaptim. Sonra bana bakmadiklari bir sirada yandaki odaya kaçtim. Bu oda dumanla kaplanmisti ama onlar gidene dek bekledim. 
Kirk yaslarindaki Emine adli bir baska Kosovali kadin anlatiyor; Maskeliydiler, yüzleri kapali ama seslerinden bize pek yabanci olmayan, komsularimizdan birileri oldugunu anladigimiz kisiler de elleri silahli maskeli canilerin yanindaydi. Evi terk etmek istemedik. O anda 12 yasindaki oglani elimizden kopardilar, yan odaya götürdüler, irzina geçmek istediler, belki de yaptilar bilemiyoruz. Çocugun çigliklari yüregimizi parçalarken durmalarini, o an herseyi yüzüstü birakarak gidecegimizi, bir daha dönmeyecegimiz sözünü verdik. 
Daha binlerce Arnavutun buna benzer bir drami var ve binlercesi de hâlâ yasamakta. Tecavüze ugrayanlar, gözleri önünde çocuklari katledilenler, göç yollarinda çocuklarini kaybedenler ve daha niceleri kisaca kelimelerle anlatmak mümkün degil Kosovalilarin yasadiklari bu büyük drami...

Bölge Nüfusunda Etnik Yapi ve
Dini Inanislara Göre Dagilimi

Balkanlarda sIk sIk çikan çatismalarin kaynaginda son derece daginik olan etnik yapi var. Iste Balkan ülkelerindeki nüfusun etnik köken ve dini inançlara göre dagilimi. 

Arnavutluk nüfusunun yüzde 70i Müslüman, yüzde 20si Yunan-Ortodoks, yüzde 10u ise Katolik dinine mensup. Etnik olarak halkin yüzde 95i Arnavut ve yüzde 3ü ise Yunan kökenli

Bosna-Hersek nüfusunun yüzde 40i Müslüman, yüzde 31i Slav-Ortodoks, yüzde 15i ise Katolik Hristiyan dinine mensup. Nüfusun yüzde 40i Sirp, yüzde 38i Müslüman, yüzde 22 ise Hirvat kökenli

Bulgaristan nüfusunun yüzde 85i Bulgar-Ortodoks ve yüzde 13ü Islâm dinine mensup.
Nüfusun yüzde 85i Bulgar, yüzde 9u Türk ve yüzde 3ü ise Makedon kökenli.

Hirvatistan nüfusunun yüzde 77si Katolik, yüzde 11i de Ortodoks Hristiyan dinine mensup
Nüfusun yüzde 78i Hirvat, yüzde 12si ise Sirp kökenli.

Makedonya nüfusunun yüzde 67si Slav-Ortodoks, yüzde 30u Islâm dinine mensup
Nüfusun yüzde 65i Makedon, yüzde 22si ise Arnavut kökenli.

Romanya nüfusun yüzde 70i Romen-Ortodoks, yüzde 6si Katolik, yüzde 6si ise Protestan dinine mensup. Nüfusun yüzde 89u Rumen, yüzde 9u Macar kökenli.

Sirbistan nüfusunun yüzde 65i Ortodoks, yüzde 19u Müslüman, yüzde 4ü Katolik, yüzde 1i Protestan, yüzde 11i ise diger dinlere mensup. Nüfusun yüzde 63ü Sirp, yüzde 14ü Arnavut, yüzde 6si Karadag, yüzde 4ü Macar kökenli.

Yunanistan nüfusunun yüzde 98i Yunan-Ortodoks kilisesine bagli, yüzde 2si ise Müslüman. Yunan hükümeti, Yunanistanda farkli etnik gruplarin varligini inkar ediyor. Ancak resmi olmayan rakkamlara göre ülkede yaklasik 200 bin Makedon yasiyor. Müslüman olan nüfusa da Pomaklar, Türkler ve Çingeneler dahil ediliyor.

----------

